# Scales Falling Out



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

Tank Size: 29g

Water Parameters: PH-6.6, Ammonia-0, nitrates[test says 0], temperature 72-74

Water Changes: twice a week at 25%

Feeding: one big meal every day

Fish in the tank: 2 Black moors

Infected fish: Both

Symptoms of the infected fish: SCALES ARE DROPPING OUT

Time the Symptoms occurred: Female came with 1 missing scale, had another fall out in the second day... Male dropped three scrales in the same day after placing female in the tank

Age of the fish: female about 3 days, male 3 weeks

Tank History: one fish with Pop-eye, was taken care of with water changes

Medications in Use: GENERAL CURE


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Goldfish sometimes lose scales from flashing (rubbing onto decor, etc) either because of breeding behavior, bullying, or possibly some sort of infection. 

I wouldn't worry _too_ much, as it's not uncommon for them to lose a few scales. Keep an eye out for other symptoms like irritation, gasping for air, or infection from injury (fungal or bacterial).


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

they were gasping or taking TO long to breath, then sleeping all the time, plus the white suede that covered them.... 

Found out to be Costia, and currently treating them.


----------

